# Jalapenos in Sticks



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Curious exactly what kind of jalapenos you use in making sticks? Is it the diced up, canned peppers, or the sliced up pickled ones in the jars?

Approx how much for a 20-25lb batch of sticks?

Thanks.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I buy the fresh jalapenos and roast them on the grill, peel, and dice. I don't have a quantity and put in what I want. Some times is just comes down to how hot the pepper is to determine how much. The last batch I made (last year) my large grill was covered and this was for 15 lbs. of meat.


----------

